# Compatibily: cory + fluval stratum?



## David P. (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,
I know that sand is better for cory, but i can get a deal onn really nice cory. I would put these cory in a temporary tank with fluval stratum for 4-6 week.... What are your though regarding stratum and cory compatibility??

Thx


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I wouldn't imagine why it would create a problem.


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine do fine.


----------



## papwalker (Feb 22, 2013)

David P. said:


> Hi,
> I know that sand is better for cory, but i can get a deal onn really nice cory. I would put these cory in a temporary tank with fluval stratum for 4-6 week.... What are your though regarding stratum and cory compatibility??
> 
> Thx


As you can see, the natural habitat of corydoras is not always sand. These are wild corys. My species tanks look similar but with smaller 2 - 4mm gravel. If you keep the water parameters good they should be fine.


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

Ditto what Pap says.

While you should probably avoid sharp or jagged substrate options, cories don't NEED sand.

Barbel damage is far more likely to come from poor water conditions than anything else. Admittedly, some sizes of gravel can make it hard for them to root around for food, if they cannot move the substrate grains, so you may need to gravel vac more than you originally expected.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I have pygmae cories which likely have more sensative barbels than the normal types in a tank with Fluval shrimp stratum. They seem to behave normally and are the most active fish in my shrimp tank.


----------

